# Who here actually Open Carries?



## Steveboos (Oct 30, 2012)

Just curious to see who on here Open Carries on a normal day to day basis. It's kindof weird to me that people are so negative towards Open Carry, so it would be nice to see how many people on here do Open Carry daily.

Personally i Open Carry everywhere i go, no issues and no one even notices. I also promote OC in North Carolina and have a lot of positive experiences with citizens asking about OC. And feel free to add your experiences also!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

UP here, where I'm from, it's just not that easy to open carry, even though it's been legal forever, so I don't......maybe out in the woods, but if you don't have a hunting license, they'll probably hassle you........maybe someday.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I do. No problems at all but then again, this IS Virginia.


----------



## Steveboos (Oct 30, 2012)

And I am in North Carolina, So for us, using our Constitutional right to carry is not infringed. Such a shame that other states Deny your Rights.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I use to, but it became to much of a headache.


----------



## Backlighting (Jul 2, 2012)

Here in Vegas it's legal to open carry, yet I've never seen anyone doing it. Surprising.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Here in Oklahoma I conceal carry. Now, thanks to Oklahoma's new open carry law, I can conceal carry pretty much whatever I want. I can carry a 1911 under a T-shirt without the worry of printing or accusations of brandishing. I love these flyover states.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I can't open carry in my state.

But I wouldn't anyway .

JMHO

:smt1099


----------



## Steveboos (Oct 30, 2012)

Seems like this is a CC Forum for the most part. I really try to get more people familiarized with OC, It's a much easier and more comfortable way to carry.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

....but...but... it's personal preference. Is anyone on this forum gonna open carry just because someone else on this forum does? Not likely.

Is anyone here gonna switch from open carry to concealed carry, just because someone else doesn't like open carry? Not likely.

Opinions are just like preferences... everyone has 'em but neither carries any mandates.

Boxers or briefs?
1911 or Glock?

Who cares?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Some of us don't have a choice........even though it's legal, we can't afford the hassle........maybe LE needs to rethink THEIR positions....


Steveboos said:


> Seems like this is a CC Forum for the most part. I really try to get more people familiarized with OC, It's a much easier and more comfortable way to carry.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

usmcj said:


> ....but...but... it's personal preference. Is anyone on this forum gonna open carry just because someone else on this forum does? Not likely.
> 
> Is anyone here gonna switch from open carry to concealed carry, just because someone else doesn't like open carry? Not likely.
> 
> ...


Well said sir. 
As to the OP, no I do not OC here in NY. I have been known to when down in GA.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I dont every day but if im in a hurry its opened carried


----------



## William_Kostric (Jan 29, 2013)

It's pretty common here. I open carry regularly. We also do community litter pick ups while open carrying.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

usmcj said:


> ....but...but... it's personal preference. Is anyone on this forum gonna open carry just because someone else on this forum does? Not likely.
> 
> Is anyone here gonna switch from open carry to concealed carry, just because someone else doesn't like open carry? Not likely.
> 
> ...


Well said & true IMHO


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it would be cool to open carry like in the old west a hog leg hanging from your waist Unfortunately, as a society we have moved away from common sense and most people would panic if they saw someone with a gun that wasn't in a LE uniform. In Austin, it is legal to go topless, even for the ladies. You very rarely see it though because most people don't know the laws and will call the police for indecent exposure. If a complaint is filed, then the police will ask you to cover up (if they can find you) or they could even site you for disorderly conduct, especially if the officer is new or not familiar with all of the laws. It used to be (women going topless) more prevalent but as more and more people from outside of Austin have moved in, the social scene has changed; even though there has been an effort to "Keep Austin Weird". Austin has become more and more main stream. I think this is what will happen with guns as well, as more and more people fight to have them removed from law abiding citizens. The one constant in this world is change. I don't have to like it and I may go kicking and screaming into the night fighting it, but change it will. My advice: enjoy your freedoms while you have them! Don't take them for granted or they may/will be taken from you.


----------



## ArazelEternal (Jan 14, 2013)

I live in Wisconsin which allows open carry. I open carry anytime Im not on the job. I have yet to get a concealed carry permit, but I do plan on getting one.


----------



## shouldazagged (Feb 7, 2013)

It's been legal in Kentucky for a very long time. Concealed carry only became legal about sixteen years ago.

I carry concealed. I live in the 16th-largest city in the U.S. I could hang my fine old Model 10 on my hip legally and go all kinds of places. I could also go out dressed as a two-toed sloth. Either would attract several varieties of attention I don't want. A low profile suits me very well at my advanced age. It's my choice, not somebody infringing my rights.

I don't feel the need to carry openly. Most of the few people in this town that I see doing it, other than LEO's or LGS employees, appear to be trying to make an impression and/or a statement: "I *can*, so by God I *will*, and if you don't like it, that's just too bad."

In today's overheated climate I don't think that's a good reflection on those of us who treasure our Second Amendment rights. It certainly doesn't look like the best way to educate those who are terrified of guns and gun owners.

But as always, YMMV.

I've carried concealed every day for over fifteen years. I'm content with that.


----------



## dogshawred (Apr 13, 2013)

*OC'er and Proud, It is my choice.*

I usually open carry but now and then depending on where I will be going I may not, to me it is a personal preference and I have a lot of trouble with those who think we as OC'ers are doing something wrong and get verbal about it. It becomes education time and I just have to breakout my portable soap box and let it rip. :smt082


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Out here in Arizona, you occasionally see people openly carrying firearms, pretty much no one even bats an eye. However, some people have written letters to the editor of how horrified they were to see individuals going in and out of stores with sidearms on their hip questioning their motives. I'm assuming they've never been here before. Too bad, this is Arizona get used to it. When I see it, I thank God I live in a free state. Personally, I prefer to carry concealed in public, except when out on the trails. But it's comforting to know that if you accidentally "print" while carrying no one really cares. Arizona went constitutional carry (concealed without a permit) in August 2010 and before that for a few years you had to have a permit. But they have always allowed open carry without one. Permits are available for those who want one, and there are reciprocity advantages with other states and you can enter establishments that serve alcohol providing you do not consume any and it is not posted. There are also other advantages, law enforcement and the courts look kindly on you, knowing that you've had some training and are familiar with state firearms laws and made the effort to do so although it is not required. Plus, you do not have to go through the NICS check when purchasing a firearm, just fill out the 4473 and off you go.


----------



## Ricco60 (Sep 27, 2013)

Here in the Wild, Wild, West of Arizona, I OC selectively. Mostly, I CCW. OC makes the folks at WallyWorld nervous.


----------



## 30Rock (Jan 31, 2013)

I live in NJ and now because I have read this and said the word Open Carry I have to go turn myself in for re-education.... Ugh... not again.


----------



## topgun47 (Sep 18, 2013)

I live in Michigan which is an open carry state. I possess a concealed pistol license, so I don't really see a need to open carry and possibly give up any sort of advantage I may have, by my weapon being concealed.

I don't notice anyone open carrying much around here either. Sometimes someone will walk down a busy street with an AK or something similar on their shoulder, just to get attention or perhaps their five minutes of fame.

I will open carry when I'm at my property "up north" however, because of the possibility of running into a bear.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

This subject's been beaten bloody not only here, but every other gun forum around the net. All I'm gonna say is, if OC floats your boat, by all means, do it.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I don't carry a gun in order to assert my Second Amendment Rights or, for the matter, anyone else's either. I carry one or two pistols secreted on my person in order to - suddenly and surprisingly - defend myself if, and only if, a life-threatening situation should arise. Yes, it's perfectly legal to open carry everywhere in Pennsylvania; except (of course) at the: national momuments, post offices, courthouses, certain federal offices like Social Security, and in the City of Philadelpha which is a, 'federal class one' city and, thus, verboten. That is, however, NOT the point. 

Me? I'm of the opinion that it has now been historically well established that those of us who insist upon open carrying within an urban environment are not only alarming to many of the general public; but, in this (excessively) violent day and age, it's damned inconsiderate of the thoughts and feelings of others to, 'wag' a deadly handgun in other people's faces. Legal, or not I know an open carrier always gets my careful attention. When you stop and think about it: In Pennsylvania ANYBODY, even a convicted felon or child molester, can open carry a handgun around in public. How can anybody know with whom he's actually being confronted? (It ain't like you're wearing your carry permit in the middle of your back as if it were a hunting license - Right!) :smt102


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

+1 on that ...... Doc


----------

